# Fly Rods..



## goosefreak

Just got back from a trip to Island Park, ID.

Worst part about my trip was not taking my fly rod. 

SO......
I’m starting to look at re-outfitting my self with new gear.
Iv got tons of flys, a vest and some minor tools but, I need a new Rod. The one I currently have was a gift when I was 12 I’m 32 now.
I don’t fly fish often but, when I go, I enjoy it very much. I definitely know how to run the fly rod I have but, need help choosing a new one.

I will be fishing an even mix of rivers sizes ranging from to Provo river down to as small as Antimony creek for little brookies 

With maybe a rare occasion I fish something like the green river or the Henry’s fork of the snake in ID. 

I will also fish rivers where there may be surrounding brush/trees where casting can be difficult. 

So I need a versatile rod for little brookies with the ability to land bigger fish like browns on the Provo. 
I want to be able to feel the fish but, able to control him as well.

Fishing dry and wet flys.

I was thinking something between 8-9 feet in a 4-5 weight and a medium to medium-fast action.

Opinions??


----------



## Packout

An 8' 5 wt would be a nice choice. That said, I love to fish little creeks to mid sized rivers like the Provo with a 7'6" 3 wt, faster action. 

My favorite rods are from Blue Halo. Never fished their Liger, but their II and III retro flex rods are sure fun and cast well. Mid-range in price. 

..


----------



## Vanilla

Oh boy. Now you've done did it. Here we go!

Probably the most common size of rod as a "do it all" rod is a 9' 5 wt rod. If I was only going to have one rod, that is what it would be. That is where I was told to start in a fly shop 26 years ago, and I think it's still good advice. The options on rods are almost limitless. The biggest question is this: what is your budget for it?

One thing I want you to think about, however, is will this just be the start? See, I started with a 9' 5wt, but I now own the following (ff the top of my head)

7'6" 3 wt
8'6" 5 wt
9' 5wt (x 2)
9'6" 6 wt 
9' 8 wt (x2)
9' 10 wt
And then a Switch rod too. I might be forgetting one or two. I don't fish with all of them.

Half of these were gifted to me. I won another at an IF4 show. But like many addictions, I mean, hobbies we have, once we start, we acquire more crap. If that is going to be the case, I'd suggest a 9' 4 wt as your first rod for the streams you mentioned, then get a 9'6" 6 wt for the larger rivers you are talking about. If I could only pick one rod to keep in this bunch to fish, it would be my 9'6" 6 wt. It would be super overkill on Antimony Creek, but mostly sufficient for any of my other non steelhead/muskie endeavors I do. Plus, I find that the longer rod is very helpful in tight, no cast situations and for high sticking. Otherwise, and 8'6" or 8'10" 4 wt would be good for a first rod on smaller streams like the Provo and smaller.

I prefer fast action rods. They fit my casting stroke much better, and a fit for the type of fishing I generally do. (My z-axis [6 wt] still has a very receptive tip, it's a great rod) I know some prefer medium action, and with Packout's suggestion on Blue Halo, I'd assume he is one of those. So much of this is personal preference. Personal budget set is a huge factor too. You don't have to spend a fortune to get a quality fly rod, but there is a difference between the Walmart fly rod combo and an Orvis Helios. And it's not just the price tag.


----------



## caddis8

If you're looking for one rod, and one rod only. 9' 5/6 wt is it. 

I recently fished a 10' 5wt on the North Platte near Casper and that was pretty good. But, that was for bigger water and fish with some shoulders. 

I, too, have an abundance of rods and I use them for certain things. the 3wt is a ton of fun on most streams around here. I have a little 3 wt 7' Diamondback Fiberglass rod that is SUPER slow but SUPER fun. I have fished it on the South Fork in Idaho and did well with it, but it doesn't have much backbone for large fish in current. It's fun, but not the right solution for every creek. 

If I had to choose one, it would be a 9' 5wt. 

Here's the advice I'd give. Find a budget and then go cast a bunch of rods up to and slightly over that budget to see what you like. Everyone casts a little differently. Are you comfortable with a double haul? If so, then a faster rod may be up your ally. Fast rods can cure a lot of casting technique errors and those who don't fish a ton usually can benefit from that. 

It's all about feel and preference from there. I have had the luxury of casting and fishing a ton of different rods over the years. One of my all time favorite rods was a Sage Launch. That thing casted like a dream for me. I lost it. I dont' know where it went. I have a Cabela's LXIII now and really like it. 

I've casted everything from Loomis to Scott to Cortland. I've got a Redington, St. Croix, several Cabela's rods (used to be very nice), Diamondback Glass, TFO 8wt, and enjoy them all. 

Go cast a bunch. Cost doesn't always mean quality. But it usually does man good service- and some take better care of customers than others. Warranty was a big thing, but some have uncoupled that. 

I'm not a big brand snob. If I like it and can afford it, then I buy it. If you're not going to fish a ton, then you can probably save some money. 

I've heard good things about Echo rods, haven't cast one before, but some people swear by them, and they're a very good price. Winston, Scott, Loomis, Redington, Sage, Cabela's, Echo, TFO, all have good rods. It then comes down to feel and preference based on casting style and technique. Get a good line though. Don't worry about an expensive reel. They just hold line around these part and you rarely use the drag. I look for balance on the rod with a reel. If it balances well, then I'm fine. I haven't spent more than $60 on a reel ever. But I've been spoiled also with friends in the industry.


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> Probably the most common size of rod as a "do it all" rod is a 9' 5 wt rod. If I was only going to have one rod, that is what it would be.


*Like*

Cabelas PT?


----------



## Badin

I have had great luck with quality western American made used tackle. An old Sage RPL or RPL + matched with a 1 or 2 Ross or Lamson 1.5 LP reel and spare spool works. 4 piece 4 wt 9 foot will do it all. It will handle creeks with pan sized fish to fat 20” lake fish with enough back bone so they are not played to death.


----------



## High Desert Elk

My "big" trout rod is an 8' 4 wt I built from a blank. The other I have is a 7' 3wt used for small trout streams that I made back in college.

I also have an 8'6" 5/6 wt I started with and now have a 9' 10 wt that will be used for carp.

For most trout applications, the 8' 4 wt works great and has never had a problem landing 20+" rainbows.

Brands are Redington and Scott.


----------



## Vanilla

Wow, am I the only one that thinks a 4 wt is completely unmatched on many stillwaters? I mean, fishing the Uintas or some of our put and take fisheries it would be fine. 

I recently had a lake fish put my 6 wt to the limit, and I felt underhanded with that. I would have never even dreamed about wanting to fight those trout on a 4 wt rod. I would have hated fighting it on my 5 wt without a fighting butt too. 

I didn't want to dive into the lake fishing too much as that didn't fit the definition of what type of fishing he's "planning" to do. (I use air quotes because...we all know we want more once we get the taste of this good stuff!) 

There are 500 specialty applications you could focus on, but a 9' 5 wt will be the most universally applicable rod you can have. 

I have hesitated to give my opinion on the specific rod until I know the budget. It doesn't do any good recommend a G. Loomis Asquith ($1,000 - yikes!) if he doesn't want to spend more than $150 on the rod. Likewise, if he is willing to spend $600, I'm not going to recommend a Cabelas Bighorn fly rod either.


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> Wow, am I the only one that thinks a 4 wt is completely unmatched on many stillwaters?
> I recently had a lake fish put my 6 wt to the limit, and I felt underhanded with that.


I'm with you.

I would be very hesitant to fish Minersville with a 4wt. The rainbows in there pull hard, and if you happen to hook into a 20" wiper.....:shock:

what nobody is mentioning either is wind. the weight of the rod isn't only determinant upon the size of the fish you'll be catching, but also how much you'll be casting in the wind.

5wt is the gold standard.

if the only thing you've ever cast is a Bighorn, then you'll never need anything more expensive.

Moral of the story? If you can't afford it, don't ever pick it up. You'll never know the difference.

The most important thing is whether or not you can catch a fish with it. Who cares what the brand, or the cost.


----------



## Gordon

> Wow, am I the only one that thinks a 4 wt is completely unmatched on many stillwaters?


I spend lots of time on some South East Idaho stillwaters. We occasionally use a 5 wt if the boat is full, otherwise its a 6 and 8 weight get the call.

Fly rods are like women. Everyone likes em a little different than the next guy. Try a few out ;-) (rods that is)


----------



## caddis8

PBH said:


> if the only thing you've ever cast is a Bighorn, then you'll never need anything more expensive.
> 
> Moral of the story? If you can't afford it, don't ever pick it up. You'll never know the difference.
> 
> The most important thing is whether or not you can catch a fish with it. Who cares what the brand, or the cost.


I've fished a lot of rods that were way expensive and I have preferred others that were less expensive. There is a significant difference between a $40 rod and a $300 rod, but above a certain price point I think it then turns to Ford vs Chevy. Both drive and they get you were you want to go. Both pick up the girls, just some people are choosy about the girls.... oh we're talking about fish. Both catch fish and the fish can't see the rod. They don't bite more readily because it's a $1000 Sage. Doesn't even cast for me at that price.

It comes down to preference at some point. I think a 4wt is too light. I live in the wind though....


----------



## backcountry

Tough call. I've learned recently that it's pretty easy to over task a single setup which you may eventually run into given your comment. That said, I would lean towards a 5 or 6 weight 9ish foot rod. It will serve most of what you describe well. It will be too much rod for some streams like Antimony; it will still land the fish you'll just have to be careful not to launch the littler par all the way to the moon. 

You could manage a 4 wt but it could get rough in Utah's wind. At least where I live you have to almost plan on a consistent 5-15 mph with higher gusts occuring often enough. 

My go to stream rod is a 3 weight but the streams here are smaller. I've caught big fish on it but it can get tiring. I use it 90% of the time, even on late season, lower waters in the Uintas. I also get shutdown from wind with it more than a 5-6 weight. But the 2 & 3 weight I have simply bring more smiles to my face for what I fish the majority of the time.

If you are buying a new reel I recommend immediately buying an extra spool. I've learned the lesson the hard way. It makes multitasking a single rod much easier. Sadly, manufacturers discontinue designs on the regular and it can be nearly impossible to buy a spare spool once they do.


----------



## gdog

Have a pile of rods. If I had to pick 1 it would be a 9' 5wt as others have said.

Rods are like boots. You need to go try them out to see what fits you. Search online for last years models if buying new. The last 2 rods I bought were the Sage Z Axis and Sage One rod. I paid about 60% of retail for them.


----------



## sawsman

Another vote for a 9' 5 wt.


----------



## AF CYN

I have one fly rod--a 9' 5 wt. I've fished rivers from the Henry's Fork to the Provo to Hobble Creek and a variety of others in those ranges. It's been perfect for those applications. I don't ever fish still water, so I can't speak to it's effectiveness on a lake.


----------



## High Desert Elk

PBH said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> I would be very hesitant to fish Minersville with a 4wt. The rainbows in there pull hard, and if you happen to hook into a 20" wiper.....:shock:
> 
> what nobody is mentioning either is wind. the weight of the rod isn't only determinant upon the size of the fish you'll be catching, but also how much you'll be casting in the wind.
> 
> 5wt is the gold standard.


No different than playing and boating 3 lb smallies on medium light action rods and 6 lb test line. If the spine is set for fighting rather than casting, lighter weight rods are fine.

Same arguement as what is the best elk caliber...


----------



## Vanilla

High Desert Elk said:


> Same arguement as what is the best elk caliber...


With the same principle that the argument is only valid if we're talking about appropriate elk cartridges. If someone rolls up to elk camp with a rim fire .22, they don't get to claim their caliber is sufficient. It's just not one of the right tools for the job.

There isn't a 4 wt in the world I would have wanted to tango with this trout while using. It was everything I could do to turn its head using my 6 wt. If this would have been in moving water? No chance.

And it's not just about fish size or even wind as mentioned. Catching fish on a size 18 BWO is a lot of fun, but it's nice to toss a sex dungeon every now and then too. Not ideal with a 4 wt. You won't last long if you try.


----------



## goosefreak

seems like i need to look at some 9' 5w rods! also, I'm not interested in dropping a LOAD of money on a rod and reel combo but, that doesnt mean i want a cheapO rig either.

I'll have to see what kind of offerings are to be had.

also, Now im considering getting a rod exclusively for tiny rivers like Antimony or 7 mile where your dang near flipping just your leader and a dry fly and ripping little brookies out of the water on a hook set. 

Hmmmmm....


----------



## PBH

goose -- I bought a Cabelas PT (9' 5wt) from the bargain cave a bunch of years ago. That is my "go to" rod for fishing still waters. It has caught hundreds (thousands?) of fish, and I love using it. I know you're looking more for something to fish rivers, but I'm sure you can get a decent rod than can toss a floating line (or a sinking tip) just fine for the majority of rivers and streams you'll be fishing.

Also, when it comes to Antimony and 7 Mile (and the EF Sevier, etc.), I'd also recommend that same 9'5wt - or, rather a second one. Have one rod/reel ready to go for still water (sinking line) and the other ready with the floating line.


Take a look at Piscifun.com for some reels. I don't own any of these reels, but I keep looking at them thinking I should pick one up.


----------



## caddis8

goosefreak said:


> seems like i need to look at some 9' 5w rods! also, I'm not interested in dropping a LOAD of money on a rod and reel combo but, that doesnt mean i want a cheapO rig either.
> 
> I'll have to see what kind of offerings are to be had.
> 
> also, Now im considering getting a rod exclusively for tiny rivers like Antimony or 7 mile where your dang near flipping just your leader and a dry fly and ripping little brookies out of the water on a hook set.
> 
> Hmmmmm....


If you want a specific small stream rod, I would suggest getting a glass rod. I think it's kindof a throwback thing, they're very slow, and the fish give a good tug. They're generally shorter, which allows to handle brush a little better. However, they are pretty soft.


----------



## caddis8

goosefreak said:


> seems like i need to look at some 9' 5w rods! also, I'm not interested in dropping a LOAD of money on a rod and reel combo but, that doesnt mean i want a cheapO rig either.
> 
> I'll have to see what kind of offerings are to be had.
> 
> also, Now im considering getting a rod exclusively for tiny rivers like Antimony or 7 mile where your dang near flipping just your leader and a dry fly and ripping little brookies out of the water on a hook set.
> 
> Hmmmmm....


If you want a specific small stream rod, I would suggest getting a glass rod. I think it's kindof a throwback thing, they're very slow, and the fish give a good tug. They're generally shorter, which allows to handle brush a little better. However, they are pretty soft. But I love my small stream rods.

I don't like them for larger rivers or lakes because it can cause harm to the fish on the fight and over tire them, which can cause them do die. A big fish doesn't deserve to die because I didn't bring the right stuff to fight it.

an accidental big fish on a light rod is a different story. If I'm targeting big fish (and I often do) then I try to fish a rod that can support big fish. 7wt for handling the large flies and also for handling large fish. Something to think about. It's kind of a respect the critter type thing. But that's my ethical thinking and others can think differently and that's ok by me. To each their own.


----------



## Buckfinder

One more vote for a 9’ 5wt. I have a Redington that I’ve had for 21 years. I think it was around $180-200. They used to have a no questions asked guarantee. I shut mine in a car door and they replaced it with the newest model. Not sure if they still do that. I use it on the Weber, Provo, high mountain lakes and streams, and some still water.


----------



## backcountry

I have 2 very different approaches to small streams that I bought years ago.

I have a 2 wt 6' St Croix (artist formerly known as La Croix) that I absolutely love. Great action and delicate presentation for small flies. It's a pleasure to be 3' shorter in thick brush but it can definitely struggle to get a clean mend across multiple currents. I tend to use it for creeks with higher gradiant and small cascades. Bought it on sale for 50% off at a steal.

And then I have my beast, a 13' tenkara rod. I can mend across micro-currents between here and Oregon. It's presentation of dry flies is in it's own class. In the worst of brush you almost dap with flies but they love the delicate "from the sky" touch down. 13' of rod takes a while to get use to but once you do it's addictive. I've caught 24" cutthroat on lakes with it. Not having a reel is a wild transition but you'd be shocked at it's effectiveness. One warning...I find transitioning between the two tough on quality casting for either technique.

But it took me 5-7 years of fishing with bigger rods before I got into such rigs. They still caught fish and I adapted my technique. Just waiting for levels to drop before I take out those rigs this year.


----------



## PBH

backcountry said:


> I have a 2 wt 6' La Croix that I absolutely love.


My wife likes La Croix. Personally, they aren't my favorite, but they are OK. I like the grapefruit the best.

St. Croix

;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

If you want one rod to rule them all. Then go with a switch rod in 5 or 6. 



If you are balling on a budget go with the Echo Swing or Echo Boost Beach



If you are willing to buy once and cry once go with the Sage X Switch 



For your fly reel get a reel with multiple spools. 



I like the Redington Behemoth. 



One spool with Rio Switch Chucker for nymphing and streamers in rivers with multiple sizes of flies.



One spool with OPST Commando with various tips for technical streamer fishing with larger flies. 



One spool with scandi line for still water fishing in lakes with smaller flies in dry, wet, or streamer applications. (Combo is dealdly in the Uintas for still water fishing)


One spool with a floating line like Rio Perception WF for fishing dries in a river. 



Having a reel with mutliple spools and a rod that can handle any fishing situation from high sticking to long casts to accurate casts in tight windows is the way to go. 



An advantage of a switch rod is that it is short enough that you can also overhand cast, but still reach out with a skagit type of cast.


----------



## backcountry

PBH said:


> My wife likes La Croix. Personally, they aren't my favorite, but they are OK. I like the grapefruit the best.
> 
> St. Croix
> 
> ;-)


Good catch.  I'm sure google will target me with some youtube video of someone using a La Croix can as a "life hack" indicator while fly fishing now. Definitely would need a 6 wt for that strategy.


----------



## goosefreak

Okay, 

So based on recommendations I now have some name brands to look at. A place to start.

I'v just looked into Echo and Redington Rods. I just looked on Amazon (but, defiantly need to go flip some)

Since I am going to need a new reel and line and leader, I'm looking at maybe just picking up a combo kit. (travel case, 4piece rod, reel, backing, line and leader)

What do yall think of a kit like that? I'm thinking of a budget in the $350-$500 range and some of these kits fit right in that range.

are the line, and backing etc that come with these kits junk? I defiantly want to get my moneys worth.

it seems simple enough to get a whole kit and the rods look nice too..


----------



## Vanilla

Combos are convenient, but usually the line is junk. There are some nice rod/reel combos out there, but I would be careful trying to add in line in the combo. Some online fly shops give the option of a quality line on them, however. 

For $300-500 you should have no problem getting a quality rod, reel, and even a top end line to go with it.


----------



## PBH

goosefreak said:


> I'm thinking of a budget in the $350-$500 range and some of these kits fit right in that range.


You'll end up with a nicer rig than anything I have.

Stop defiantly doing it, and definitely do it!


----------



## Packout

I tend to think any reel will work for 90% of our fly fishing here in the west. We don't need a drag for a 20" trout. I'd buy a nicer rod and then pick up a decent new/used cheaper reel and some quality line. 

Oh- and I read thru my original post- 9' 5wt is what I meant to have typed and it looks like that message got thru though. ha


----------



## goosefreak

PBH said:


> goosefreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of a budget in the $350-$500 range and some of these kits fit right in that range.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll end up with a nicer rig than anything I have.
> 
> Stop defiantly doing it, and definitely do it!
Click to expand...

It's that Dam spell check!! I have a problem looking at the first and last letter and calling it good.

I'll " defiantly" pay more attention next time


----------



## High Desert Elk

Vanilla said:


> With the same principle that the argument is only valid if we're talking about appropriate elk cartridges. If someone rolls up to elk camp with a rim fire .22, they don't get to claim their caliber is sufficient. It's just not one of the right tools for the job.
> 
> There isn't a 4 wt in the world I would have wanted to tango with this trout while using. It was everything I could do to turn its head using my 6 wt. If this would have been in moving water? No chance.
> 
> And it's not just about fish size or even wind as mentioned. Catching fish on a size 18 BWO is a lot of fun, but it's nice to toss a sex dungeon every now and then too. Not ideal with a 4 wt. You won't last long if you try.


Agreed, a 4 wt would most definatley be stressed with a trout like that which is why I won't use my 4 wt on the lake for 10 lb carp, but will on the SJ Quality Waters any day of the week - why? because I can and do and have done since 2000.

...and for the sake of argument, a .257-06 has zero problems dropping a cow elk at 300 yds, but might struggle a little on a San Juan/Abajo 385" bull. ;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

As far as Echo Rods, I think you cannot go wrong.



I have a 2wt Carbon XL that I originally got for backpacking. Thing is a paper weight (2.7 Ounces) and is very nice. I like the rod, but hardly ever use it. It only runs around $150



The reason I hardly ever use it is that I have an echo glass 3wt switch rod (Which sadly the do not make anymore). Glass isn't everyone's cup of tea, but for me it is a nice change of pace.



Echo has a decent warranty as well. It covers anything, but wear and tear. If you accidentally run over your rod then it is covered.


" All ECHO rods are covered by a lifetime warranty for the original owner. Service covers all manufacturer defects, incidental damage, or anything that is keeping your ECHO rod from performing in a fish-able manner. Normal wear and tear and cosmetic issues caused by sun exposure, saltwater, or other environmental factors are not covered by our warranty. This includes damages to blanks, hardware, and cork."


----------



## goosefreak

MuscleWhitefish said:


> As far as Echo Rods, I think you cannot go wrong.
> 
> I have a 2wt Carbon XL that I originally got for backpacking. Thing is a paper weight (2.7 Ounces) and is very nice. I like the rod, but hardly ever use it. It only runs around $150
> 
> The reason I hardly ever use it is that I have an echo glass 3wt switch rod (Which sadly the do not make anymore). Glass isn't everyone's cup of tea, but for me it is a nice change of pace.
> 
> Echo has a decent warranty as well. It covers anything, but wear and tear. If you accidentally run over your rod then it is covered.
> 
> " All ECHO rods are covered by a lifetime warranty for the original owner. Service covers all manufacturer defects, incidental damage, or anything that is keeping your ECHO rod from performing in a fish-able manner. Normal wear and tear and cosmetic issues caused by sun exposure, saltwater, or other environmental factors are not covered by our warranty. This includes damages to blanks, hardware, and cork."


Now im wondering what Echo's are good? I was looking at 9' 5wt echo boost and the echo dry..

some of these kits they sell on amazon come with RIO backing, line and leader. Are those any good?

some of those kits are $400 so I'd assume the rod its self is in the $200 range, seems like a nice set up to me


----------



## goosefreak

here are a couple kits i'm looking at... Thoughts??

https://www.amazon.com/Echo-Boost-F...cho+fly+rods&qid=1562901120&s=gateway&sr=8-80

https://www.amazon.com/Echo-Carbon-...HK6601V4D9DZNWC823SD&qid=1562901120&s=gateway


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I like the echo rods that I have. The Carbon XL you can find for $150 at reds fly shop. 

As far as the package, I think you can find a better deal. I am pretty sure the amazon package doesn’t come ready to fish and you have to set it up yourself. If you are looking for something to fish right away a fly shop is a good bet. 

I have heard good things about Lamson reels, but never have used one. 

I have the redington zero with multiple spools. Multiple spools are nice to switch lines for more technical applications. 

I run RIO lines and/or OPST commando heads only. 

Not a huge fan of SA lines. If I had to choose I would go Rio every time. 

I’m a fan of the intouch Rio lines.


----------



## Vanilla

I will second the Rio suggestion. I think Rio Gold is one of the best all-around fly lines ever made. It won’t do everything as well as each specialty type of line will in its own niche, but all around, it’s tough to beat. 

Some people love the textured lines SA put out. I’m not a huge fan. They always felt goofy in my hands when I’ve cast them, even if they performed really well.

Edit:

Take a look at a Fenwick Aetos rod. These receive VERY high marks and are under $200. I’ve never handled one, but considered trying one out for my switch rod. It is worth going and feeling. It’s a faster action rod, so that is a consideration. 

If you pair that with a Lamson liquid reel (conical drag, which you’ll probably never need...but I love that drag!), and Rio Gold (consider a 6 wt line if the rod is really fast- having never felt it, I really don’t know). This would be a fantastic setup for less money than many people spend on a rod alone. 

Basically, there are a million options out there. Do some shopping around, but you’re likely to be happy regardless if you buy what fits what you’re looking for. A lot of rods and reels will fit the bill you’ve described.


----------



## Badin

The suggestion to focus on the reel with multiple spools is good. Most quality graphite rods can be over/under lined by one or two weights, some people find over lining an improvement as it slows things down a bit. With spare spools you can end up with with lots of flexibility. The same rod can throw a rated fast floating line or a rated +1 slow sinking line, or if you use shot and a bobber, a rated +1 slow floating line, or a rated -1 Euro set up.


----------



## backcountry

Fenwick and multiple others are currently on sale at Backcountry.com . Probably worth the visit.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Vanilla said:


> And it's not just about fish size or even wind as mentioned. Catching fish on a size 18 BWO is a lot of fun, but it's nice to toss a sex dungeon every now and then too. Not ideal with a 4 wt. You won't last long if you try.


Okay, okay. Glad I was using an 8 wt on these smallies the other day instead of my 4 wt, it would've been a workout for it...


----------



## teledan

I have a few rods but my go-to Rod is a Sage One 8’6” 4wt and I absolutely love it. But, I also have a 9’ 6wt that covers bigger water/fish. If I were to only have one rod it would probably be a 9’ 5wt as others have also recommended. I have been thinking about getting my wife a rod/reel and have been eying the Orvis Clearwater for her. I have also heard great things about TFO rods.


----------



## wyogoob

I like a 9' 6" 7wt. Nothing better for lobbing a live grasshopper and a bobber on those windy Wyoming streams and rivers. 

.


----------



## High Desert Elk

wyogoob said:


> I like a 9' 6" 7wt. Nothing better for lobbing a live grasshopper and a bobber on those windy Wyoming streams and rivers.
> 
> .


That's normal fishing weather for WY isn't it?


----------

